# M&P Gunsmith



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Thought this might be of value to M&P Owners - a whole host of custom work...

http://www.burwellgunsmithing.com/M&P1.htm


----------



## JesterMP40 (Sep 2, 2006)

http://www.bowietacticalconcepts.com/

Nother one, long backlog, but good work.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

They sure can come up w/ some interesting modifications...


----------



## soldonm&p (Sep 22, 2006)

mine is great just the way it is


----------



## Uno99 (Oct 3, 2006)

I have e-mail him asking about Trigger work on the Sigma series.


----------



## kontreren (Jan 2, 2007)

Can anyone here answer smithing question(s) about S&W M&P 9mm? I need to take a closer look but I noticed a sluggish feed on the initial round when the magazine is inserted on this new handgun. No working problems but upon cleaning I noticed what appears to be a burr on the center of a metal piece built into the polymer frame. It might be the guide for the loading mechanism but I don't want to mislead. I'm a newbie and unfamiliar w/ terms.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When U feed that 1st round - are you using the slide release, or are you pulling the slide all the way back and letting go (the slingshot method)? Realize that when you pull the slide back and let it go, U are getting more "oomf" from the recoil spring by pulling it back that last extra little bit. This is how the gun functions during firing too.


----------



## kontreren (Jan 2, 2007)

I was initially doing what you say but of late I've been pulling it back "slightly." Just enough to release the slide. There is probably nothing wrong and in all likelyhood that little point (burr) is suppose to be there but it made me wonder. I've put close to 1000 rounds through it w/ no malfunction but this is the first time I've noticed that point (burr). But then I wasn't looking for it either. You have an M&P you can look at the frame and see what it looks like on yours?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, I don't have an M&P. I just posted that link to help others who did.

If the gun sorks fine, I wouldn't worry about it. Also, realized that the very first round may have a slightly different pressure from the mag spring.

If no jams, then gun is happy :smt1099


----------



## kontreren (Jan 2, 2007)

No jams, the gun is happy and so am I !!! I am getting more comfortable with it and shooting quite well with it left handed. Actually better than right handed shooting w/ my Beretta 90two. (Right handed, right eye dominate)


----------

